# Pest anemones



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

So it appears there are these anemones growing out of some of my live rock. There is one rather large one that has grown pretty quickly and I just spotted a smaller one growing out of a different rock. I've read that these can be a challenge to get rid of but I was wondering what is a natural way to get rid of these things? Because the last thing I want to do is introduce chemicals in my tank to rid a problem. I have also read that sharpnose puffers have been known to eat these but mine has shown no interest in them. Is there a predator that will without a doubt eat these? Because that would be the way I would want to go to rid this problem.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Generally, the bristle-tailed filefish


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you didn't have a Valentini Puffer, I'd recommend some peppermint shrimp, but they're likely to be eaten. DarwinAhoy is correct, many filefish will eat Aiptasia. Almost any butterfly fish will do the same, namely the Copperband butterfly. As with any other fish, but especially with butterflies, make sure that they're eating before you buy them. If they are, then keeping them healthy and happy isn't all that hard.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You can't normally ever rely on a fish to take care of your problem, aptasia x will do the trick faster before they take over the tank


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot! I was actually thinking of getting a butterfly fish, guess that seems to be the best route.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> You can't normally ever rely on a fish to take care of your problem, aptasia x will do the trick faster before they take over the tank


I've personally had great success with peppermints and butterflies eating aiptasia, though you're correct; some fish and shrimp won't touch the stuff! I personally try to refrain from adding harsh chemicals to the tank like Aip-X, as it's toxic to more than aiptasia. It works, but I'd be nervous using it.

Just a word of warning on the butterfly; most of them aren't reef safe with all corals. Some only bother SPS, some only bother softies, some only bother LPS, some only bother anemones, some don't touch a thing, and others will destroy any coral/invert in the tank. Just be aware.


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

funlad3 said:


> I've personally had great success with peppermints and butterflies eating aiptasia, though you're correct; some fish and shrimp won't touch the stuff! I personally try to refrain from adding harsh chemicals to the tank like Aip-X, as it's toxic to more than aiptasia. It works, but I'd be nervous using it.
> 
> Just a word of warning on the butterfly; most of them aren't reef safe with all corals. Some only bother SPS, some only bother softies, some only bother LPS, some only bother anemones, some don't touch a thing, and others will destroy any coral/invert in the tank. Just be aware.


Yea I don't want to add any chemicals at all, and my tank is FOWLR so I should be good.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You're set, then!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a reef tank with every type of coral and have used aptasia x multiple times with no problems. 

Do what you'd like but either should work


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> I have a reef tank with every type of coral and have used aptasia x multiple times with no problems.
> 
> Do what you'd like but either should work


Personally, I'm afraid of some of the chemical diluting into the water and harming other inverts. I'm sure that it wouldn't happen, save for large doses, but I'd rather take care of aiptasia biologically.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Just a general question: while they can be a serious bane in any reef tank are pest anemone's really considered genuine pests in an FOWLR set up? What real harm could they do? Granted, they can be considered as 'eye-sores' but I think that depends on perspective.

At a public aquarium they actually had some aiptasia's on display (with a sea apple or sea cucumber) which seemed more interesting to the public than the 'inanimate' brain corals in the adjacent display:


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

They sting other corals/fish and they can spread so fast they can completely suffocate a tank


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

Yea the last thing I want to happen is lose a fish over a possible sting, so might as well be safe and get rid of them.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> You can't normally ever rely on a fish to take care of your problem, aptasia x will do the trick faster before they take over the tank


I also used Aptasia X with great success. It's not to bad in the tank as it's a spot treatment. You just put it on the actual Aptasia. Very little will dissipate in the rest of the tank. Unless you have another fragile coral or something right next to it or under it then spot treating the Aptasia that you have will get rid of it the quickest way. Literally spot treat and it shrivels up and dies right in front of you. If you are really worried about the chemicals then do a water change and run some carbon and it will help get rid of it. But it's not like you are dumping a bottle of chem into the tank to do this.

:fish:


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Or you can do the red lazer method. Just aim at the pest and watch what happens. I've heard other reefers try this method with much success.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You have to be careful with the lasers; only special ones (really strong) work, and those that do work can and will burn you or anything else nearby.


----------

